# Momofuku Cookbook



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey there folks. Hope your holidays were just swell. I know mine were.

OK so I received the Momofuku cookbook for Christmas and have been carting it around my apartment under my arm like a toddler with his/her favorite stuffed animal. I love it. I love the pictures, the story of how he came to be noodle-obsessed, the explanations of how Chang's restaurants came to be and of course the recipes. The one gripe I have is that Chang seems to try and dissuade the home cook from trying to make the recipes that may be time consuming or difficult. 

Any other opinions/comments on the book are more than welcome.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! That is a great gift.

I saw the book in Barnes and Nobel. It is gorgeous. It is probably way over my head at this point....someday


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

It's actually quite a "simple" cookbook. Lots of pickling and fermenting, roasting, braising and steaming (of buns). It is a very approachable book.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Really? Then I will give it another look next time I am in the store. 

It is quite an impressive gift. Enjoy it and please let me know how the recipes turn out


----------



## wannabgourmande (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought the e-version for the CoolReader on my phone. Not only are the pictures gorgeous, but Chang gives a genuine narrative in the book. It's like he is just sitting with you at a Noodle Bar in New York, just BS-ing with you. He drops the f-bomb every once in awhile; makes you think you're talking to a real Chef, and not just the writer of a cookbook. We studied him pretty extensively in Art Culinaire(one of my classes at Culinary School) and he's still one of my favorite Chefs ever. There are a few mistakes in the recipes in the book, but generally it's an AMAZING read. I think it's an essential to have it on your coffee table. Gorgeous pictures, too.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This book is the cooking equivalent to Gravity's Rainbow.  Everybody has a copy, but not many actually read or use it.  We have the hard-back which Linda bought over my dead body.

Many of the recipes were not properly tested or proof-read, which makes them difficult to follow unless you already have a good handle on how to cook.  Lots of typos. 

The lack of editing extends to the general subject matter.  There are lots of recipes no one in their right mind would want to follow. 

The "culinary point of view" is interesting, attractive, but not mine.  He's less "ingredient driven," and more about creating new tastes.  He's fairly technical, so even the good recipes will stretch most home cooks to the end of their comfort zone.  Not a bad thing in itself.  The caveat is that you don't want to choose something on the basis of the picture and cook it for the first time for a dinner party.

Would I recommend it?  To an already good cook... yes.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't have the book. I did however, make this recipe _(a number of times)_. It's simply a pita, but over-the-top decadent and should not be made/eaten by diabetics, people with heart or blood pressure difficulties or anyone on any kinda diet. 

_*Momofuku Crack Pie*_

*Momofuku Milk Bar Crack Pie Recipe | Cooking Momofuku at home ...*

*Recipe: Momofuku's Crack Pie - Los Angeles Times*

*Crack Pie: Recipe: bonappetit.com - Bon Appetit Magazine*

*The Boston Foodie: Crack Pie*

*Momofuku Crack Pie Recipe - Food.com - 415283*

*Momofuku's Crack Pie Recipe at Epicurious.com*

Take your pic.


----------



## kristel wyman (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm dying to make the steamed buns, but want my husband to make them with me and it takes a while to talk him into cooking.


----------

